# New guy on SITE



## Superman1 (Feb 10, 2004)

I am new to this site but not new to the world of nutrition and fitness.   How is this site everyone?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

Superman1 welcome to IM!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2004)

hey Superman1 welcome.
this site is great. i have been to several others and have made this one home.

Gary


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks guys for welcoming me to the site.  From what I have seen and read, this seems to be a great site.   Question:  How did you get a picture under your names.  I can't figure it out.  Please help!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2004)

Superman1 ,

check this thread for avatars http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=546743#post546743


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Gary.....I appreciate it!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks!!!!   Hey Prince or anyone,  what is a good amount of protein per pound of body weight to intake in a day to gain mass??


----------



## KiDNotorious (Feb 12, 2004)

If you post your question in the right forum Im sure people will help you. By the way, you need to be more specific, try reading some stickies in the diet forum


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to IM 

I eat 2-3 grams per lb of bodyweight when bulking.


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks  Premier!!!!   

Hey Kid,  it may not be in the right forum but it's not a hard question


----------

